# Corian pen holder



## elody21 (Dec 6, 2006)

I wanted to make a pen holder that was softer in looks than the clear acrylic one. Since I have a surplus of corian that was my choice. I love the way the dark pens look against the soft beige color. I plan on making a dark brown one for lighter pens.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent design Alice. Looks so much better than clear plastic. 

-Peter-


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 6, 2006)

Alice was nice enough to try very hard to get me the shapes and everything to copy her design as well.

I made a copy of hers for a show last weekend and after drilling the holes in the top, a new stand idea came about from the scrap cutoff..

Carpet tape 2 pieces togather, lay out the shape and drill holes, then cut out the arc inbetween the holes and there you go!

I credit Alice for this design as well seeing I was making a copy of hers when I got this idea.

Sorry, it's the only photo I have right now.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 6, 2006)

Great idea. Thanks.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice. Might have to do that one myself as well. Thanks, Alice.


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice stands!


----------



## elody21 (Dec 6, 2006)

Lee, Your table looks great! I hope the show went well. Alice


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice.  Do they make a corian that looks like marble.  That would be a nice look as well.


----------



## byounghusband (Dec 6, 2006)

Very cool concept Alice!!  And great idea for making it Lee.  I have a tone of scrap Corian.  Another item added to the list of I'll-Do's (as opposed to Honey-do's)[]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Alice, the show went pretty well I think. I cleared $270 and I only brought 30 pens!
The "arch" one really shows the pens nicely as they are great for a table height where you look down on the pens


----------



## bob393 (Dec 6, 2006)

That is a great idea. You do nice work.


----------

